# Cloudy Weather = Hot Stripers



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Couldn't resist the perfect striper conditions today so headed out after completing domestic duties.

Started out at the lump around noon and it seemed SS had already cleaned them out there:walkingsm.

So started hunting for the stripers and finally found them. It was wall-to-wall stripers tearing into schools of bait just off the bottom. Vertical jigging worked best but when they would drift away some then used a #4 Mepps to find them again until it was vertical time again. 

Caught 'em until I couldn't reel another striper to the boat because of cramps in the arms. Was back at the dock by 3:30

Total of 17 stripers from 19 o 23 inch and 25 solid white bass. All whites released and all but 5 stripers released. The water temps are 75 deg so the released stripers stand an excellent chance of survival, unlike what it will be in another few weeks. 

Happy to report that Beacon Bay is open once again and the cleaning table and store and everything is available. Good to see Jim again.

Met a new friend out there today, Dennis, who witnessed and participated in the melee from a distance and hopefully he will become a new 2cool team member. Great fishing today Dennis and hope to see you again on the waters of beautiful Lake Livingston.

First picture shows the first 5 stripers followed by numbers 15, number 16, and number 17 respectively.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice to see some good numbers of stripers coming of the lake. Great report.
James


----------



## Talon (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome job!! Thanks for sharing!! I know whats next.....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great Stripers... It was a nice day below the dam as well... no stripers, but lots of White Bass, not very crowded at all !


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good fishing.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report, nice fish.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice fish! Thanks for the report! Can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Outstanding pics.& report Meadowlark it"s great to see they are showing up again this season! Best catch I've seen so far! congrats!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg ML NICE REPORT


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

where are yall fishing? I would love to take a break from the coast and get in on some of that action


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

looks like a excellent day on the water...congrats


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice report Meadowlark!


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Very good report, good job on catching all those stripers. Those are a sight to see.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Rulyn said thanks for the brace of stripers. One will nbe sweet & sour and the other will be Tom Yam Kon Thai sour.
I put you in the book for the first verified 5 fish limit of 2010. Well done.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You are most welcome my friend...and thanks.

Yesterday was absolutely perfect conditions for Stripers on Livingston...front moving through, heavy cloud cover, temps on the cool side...the "perfect storm" conditions. 

It looks like we have a pretty fair number of survivors from last years just under 18 inch class fish. 

Now the question is how about the 30 inch class fish? Did any of those 24 to 28 inch fish we saw last year make it and will they show up as over 30's this year? 

Answer is probably no, but I'm going to be out there trying to find them...especially on days like yesterday. See you on the water.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i should have known you where up to some kinda of scientific study. I know when I got you and loy in the same spot something is going to happen. see ya out there again soon.....


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

MDL, I wonder if those bigger stripers just don't go for our smaller baits.
Google some of the striper sites. They use big baits. Both arties and natural. 14" sand eels, gobs of clams and trolling baits as big as the Mighty Redfin.
Look how many 16 pound and bigger stripers TP&W caught in the tailrace. But the many fishermen down there don't get them.
When my older brother guided on Texoma they jigged with 12" Sassy Shad plastics on 1 oz. jigheads. He despised live bait but would use big gizzard shad at times.
Just a thought. Maybe have a rod pre-rigged with one of those big Peacock bass top waters. When the stripers are schooling try jerking it through them. Might be surprised.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My lures of choice for stripers on Livingston:

1) the big pencil popper (thanks to Loy for that one)
2) 1.5 to 2 ounce TNT slabs
3) big #4 and #5 Mepps( in silver blade)
4) special 1.5 ounce rattle shad 
5) large #14 pet spoon under a weighted cork
6) live bait

I carry at least 6 rods with me at all times looking for Stripers, all pre-rigged with one of the above....and when they are on top, carry a specially rigged fly rod. I also have a few huge deep running saltwater trolling lures that I use on rare occasions. My small boat is stuffed full of striper gear.

I've tried and tried w/live blue gills from my ponds but very little success. Maybe because there are so few bluegills in the lake? I wonder.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got to get up on the lake, and try that... So, where is the lump, ya'll refer to?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

bueyescowboy said:


> ... I know when I got you and loy in the same spot something is going to happen. see ya out there again soon.....


You guys must have caught all the Stripers that were there. I moved about seven times to different spots(most w/whitebass), re-anchoring each time before finding the gold mine of Stripers.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

BBjim tried gills last week around the lump. The nice size bluecat ate them all. LOL


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Me and a friend went 2 weeks ago and couldnt find anything to bite a jig, so we trolled around the north side of the island. I caught a 18.5" striper. So I got a good idea to go back and troll with a 7" gizzard shad plastic...no fish.

BBR


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A couple of interesting striper facts; the largest striper caught in most bodies of water have been caught on cut bait on the bottom. Most stripers guides favor live shad.
And for some reason the stripers in Lake Livingston don't play by the rules, they have frustrated me in my attempts to catch them consistently on live bait.
This is one of the best catches ever of stripers in the lake, congrats MDWLRK!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe Mark Webb and the boys at Possum Kingdom brain wash our finglings. LOL
When I lived in OK in the early 90's the locals said the best bait for the hybreds in Foss Lake was chicken livers. Ya right! Ya wrong! That was one of the few things they would bite consistantly.
The lake regulars said the fingerlings were raised in Arkasas hatcheries on food made from chicken byproducts. Could be.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pics, always enjoy


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I caught some monsters on Lake Mead with dead anchovies 6-8". That is the bait of choice up there.


----------

